# 48 schwinn new world? help!



## lobsterboyx (Aug 8, 2009)

the local scrap metal scrounger was rolling around my neighborhood and i saw he had an old bike in his truck, i hailed him down and took a look at it. rusty, fenders, and an old leather seat, i negotiated him down and pulled it out of there. 

from my research its a 1948 schwinn new world - whats is this thing? googling reveals nothing of any interest 










any help or info would be great


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 8, 2009)

These were meant to be faster and lighter and more "adult"-- sort of Schwinn's version of the Raleigh utility bicycle. It was meant to be a simple, reliable bicycle that could be used as transportation, for getting groceries, etc and would be lighter than a ballooner. They were not meant to be high performance per se, but were more a utility sort of "do everything" bicycle.


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 9, 2009)

The New World was the budget model.  The Superior, Continental, and Paramount models were above it.  By the mid-1950s the World / New World model morphed into the Racer line.  I have a pre-war version of the New World, and yeah, there's not much info out there on these bikes.  They are odd in that surviving examples are actually quite rare, but there's not much collector interest in them.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## stu47 (Aug 9, 2009)

If you have no interest in it let me know. I might.


----------



## sam (Aug 11, 2009)

The collector interest in these bikes is only when they have a 2-speed hub and Schwinn scrip brakes---then they dump the bike!
Glad you pulled it from the scrapper guy.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 18, 2009)

Pm sent... thanks


----------

